# Tesla's Million Mile Battery



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

ColdFusion - today:


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pretty sure our 3 can get a million miles, at probably a 10% capacity of its original capability lol. Already lost 4% with less than 10k miles.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Below is a link to the first hand report from the University of Illinois at Chicago (UIC) regarding Lithium-Carbon Dioxide batteries that is mentioned at the very end of the video in this thread's initial post.

First fully rechargeable carbon dioxide battery with carbon neutrality | UIC Today


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Pretty sure our 3 can get a million miles, at probably a 10% capacity of its original capability lol. Already lost 4% with less than 10k miles.


Assuming the Model 3's battery chemistry is similar to that in older S and X cars and therefore behaves similarly, the majority of battery degradation occurs in the first ~25k miles, then slows significantly.


----------

